

Ornette Coleman and a Joyful Funeral - tintinnabula
http://www.newyorker.com/culture/culture-desk/ornette-coleman-and-a-joyful-funeral

======
pvdebbe
Those who don't appreciate free jazz as a genre, may still appreciate the fact
that Coleman started the movement with a bang in the late 50s and gained
Coltrane's deepest appreciation almost immediately. Trane saw the value in
Coleman's experiments and even recorded a spot-on homage, "The Avant-Garde" in
1960. It started a beautiful movement indeed.

